# Any experiences with portable garages?



## jethro (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm probably going to be redoing the floors in both my boats this year, and I have no indoor space available to me. I'm considering buying one of those "Garage in a Box" shelters, but I hear a lot of them that are junk in a year- or even sooner. I assume some of it is a get what you pay for deal, but I'm wondering how cheap I can go and still have it be worth something next year? A 12'x24' or something can range from a few hundred to a few thousand. Any suggestions?


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't know of any of the cheapies are up to a New England winter. 

Heavy wet snow caves in frame built structures, temporary ones that don't have a steep sloped roof line aren't going to fare any better.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 16, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> I don't know of any of the cheapies are up to a New England winter.


Don't get the ~$100 one - that won't last. They (Haba Freight & Ocean State & others) do make a gray-colored heavier duty tarp cover with rounded frame. A friend bought one for his 22' cabin boat. He added pipes to the legs to get it up high. 

Then took clothesline and stretched it out lengthwise and cross-wise and on the diagonal across all of the structural members and make it look like a spider web. There isn't any spot where he doesn't have a line supporting the tarp and when I was there last week at his house, I bet no spot bigger than 2' by 2' is not supported by the lines, and the tarp over them of course. 

Want me have him take a picture?


----------



## jethro (Oct 17, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Want me have him take a picture?



Yeah, sure if he doesn't mind. I was pretty certain I would have to buy something substantial. My buddy had a hoop shelter on his property for many years but I think it cost him close to $3k. I just would rather not spend that much.


----------



## eshaw (Oct 17, 2018)

You could always try and find a place to rent or build a garage and add to your properties value.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 17, 2018)

To me it would be do I buy a decent prefab or put up my own pole barn style structure. My natural inclination would lean towards the DIY. Mrs. Ldubs would say buy the prefab. From a cost standpoint, which is important to most of us, Mrs Ldubs is correct (as usual). 

Well, the foregoing isn't really of any help, but here is a thought. Maybe check out Craigslist for used metal buildings. You might stumble onto something that would work for you. 

That clothesline "webbing" sounds like a decent way to upgrade a soft cover shelter.


----------



## jethro (Oct 18, 2018)

I guess I should have made note of the fact that since I got divorced and about 5 years ago and my house foreclosed I have been renting a house. So I'm not investing in anything permanent.


----------



## eshaw (Oct 18, 2018)

I'd look for a rental then. Any farmers around your area that could rent you a machine shed or barn?


----------



## DaleH (Oct 18, 2018)

jethro said:


> ... I'm not investing in anything permanent.


I have one of these “basic” ones, but if you want it to try & make something more “winter worthy” ... you can have it, pickup 15-mins of Bahstin (Boston). White tarp cover only goes a bit past the frame rail, and may have a few small tears ... but the price is right.

I believe the size is 10x20.


----------



## jethro (Oct 19, 2018)

I appreciate the offer Dale! I may actually look for a rental in the area, if I can't find anything I will let you know!


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 19, 2018)

The best advise that was ever given to me was "Head west young man, head west." Buy a cargo trailer and sell it when you get here. If you land here with $50, no boat and no job it will have been the best thing you ever did in 5 months. NE people are mean robots, the cops suck, taxes and cost is crazy. The weather? What do you have 12 nice days a year? We have about 9 bad days. We don't even have morning condensation. My 4.5" grinder has been laying in the driveway over night and it's dry and not stolen. Buy this: https://nh.craigslist.org/for/d/auto-shelter-frame-only/6713460840.html Put a harbor freight tarp over it, fix and sell all your junk, get the fuck out of that shithole and head west with your shirt and what ever cash you can scrape up. I mean really, out side of the third world is there a worse place on the planet than the NE?


----------



## jethro (Oct 22, 2018)

Stumpalump said:


> The best advise that was ever given to me was "Head west young man, head west." Buy a cargo trailer and sell it when you get here. If you land here with $50, no boat and no job it will have been the best thing you ever did in 5 months. NE people are mean robots, the cops suck, taxes and cost is crazy. The weather? What do you have 12 nice days a year? We have about 9 bad days. We don't even have morning condensation. My 4.5" grinder has been laying in the driveway over night and it's dry and not stolen. Buy this: https://nh.craigslist.org/for/d/auto-shelter-frame-only/6713460840.html Put a harbor freight tarp over it, fix and sell all your junk, get the f**K out of that shithole and head west with your shirt and what ever cash you can scrape up. I mean really, out side of the third world is there a worse place on the planet than the NE?



Hahaha! I wouldn't trade your weather for mine on a dare! And why would I want to leave now when the best weather of the year is so close!? 







This picture here shows heaven on earth... perfect weather! About 16F and sunny. If I could have this weather all year, I would be in heaven!!





And not to mention, I own a few boats, but the cheapest one is coming in a few months!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 22, 2018)

Well, at least you don't need to bring a cooler to keep the fish fresh.  

This was posted before in the Ice Fishing forum. You might have to wait through an ad. Burgess was the greatest. 

_"Its butt cold out here and I'm fresh out of beer"_ 

https://youtu.be/4CITa_pmox4


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 23, 2018)

Do a search for Gothic Arch Shed, Shelter or Boat House.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 24, 2018)

i have a shelter logic 8'x8'x8' for my riding mower and motorcycle. i have had it up for 2 years now with no issues. i added some rope on the inside criss crossed to help with snow load and i also used ratcheting tie downs from the top corners to the ground supports to hold it down tighter.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 24, 2018)

jethro said:


> I guess I should have made note of the fact that since I got divorced and about 5 years ago and my house foreclosed I have been renting a house. So I'm not investing in anything permanent.




exactly what i did. i managed to sell my house though. i am renting and am not building anything permanent. my girlfriends dad has a giant shelter logic that you can pull a car into, he has had it for several years now with no issues.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 24, 2018)

This is my friend’s boat shelter. He says it was one of those $300 frame shelters, then he raised it up higher on pipes, due to his hardtop. Then uses ropes as a webbing and then tarps for the covers.


----------



## jethro (Oct 25, 2018)

That looks like a good idea! Thanks Dale.


----------



## jtf (Oct 26, 2018)

https://www.buildmyowngreenhouse.com/hightunnelbenders5999.aspx

I have one of these. Farmed with a 96 X 36 hoop house for many years. You can raise it with feet tubes, use extra purlins length wise to shed snow. It would work well with tarps and easy to assemble/disassemble. Corner bracing is important in snow areas, cable or purlins.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 26, 2018)

jtf said:


> https://www.buildmyowngreenhouse.com/hightunnelbenders5999.aspx
> 
> I have one of these. Farmed with a 96 X 36 hoop house for many years.


*So kewl* ... have no use for one, but as a self-proclaimed _"tool whore"_ I almost want to buy one!

Hey in today's political climate, if I declare myself as a _"tool whore"_ ... what benefits will I get?


----------



## jethro (Oct 26, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Hey in today's political climate, if I declare myself as a _"tool whore"_ ... what benefits will I get?



It depends on who touched you 30 years ago!


----------



## handyandy (Nov 12, 2018)

I had one of the harbor freight portable garages, my thoughts were I'll put it up see how long the tarp last. When the tarp gets torn I'll sheet it with barn metal like a pole building. I didn't use the ground anchors as I couldn't get them in the ground I was putting it up on hard packed gravel. So I used a three point post hole digger on a tractor I borrowed to get holes dug I put a pipe extension bases so they went into the hole and cemented in the frame to the ground. I also drilled holes and ran metal screws through each joint piece into the pipe. My tarp actually held up really well I put the shelter up around four years ago now, it has survived some heavy winds, the key to the tarp is not to over tighten it and not under tighten it I think. If it's too loose it sags collects snow easily, too tight it stresses the seams. I sold the house and moved to a different one so I no longer have that shelter I wasn't moving it when I could buy another for $170. I drove by my old house the other day the shelter is still standing and the tarp covering was still in tact for the most part the zipper front door appeared to be gone. I don't see the snow like you do in your area, but we do get snow it never caved in. I have since bought another I need to put up at my new to me house so I have a covered area to park my boat under again.


----------



## jethro (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info Andy, I think I missed my window to put one of these up for this year but you never know, it may warm up again before winter hits us full on.


----------

